# Are there many feral pigs in Texas?



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

My son wants to kill one, I was just curious. Will I have to take him somewhere out of state where they are stocked?


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Only about 3 MILLION!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

i'm hoping this is just a joke...if for some reason it's not, here is your answer

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/A-Plague-of-Pigs-in-Texas.html

"Wild hogs are among the most destructive invasive species in the United States today. Two million to six million of the animals are wreaking havoc in at least 39 states and four Canadian provinces; half are in Texas, where they do some $400 million in damages annually. They tear up recreational areas, occasionally even terrorizing tourists in state and national parks, and squeeze out other wildlife."


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't think so but not sure. I believe I saw a news story that there was a herd pack of wild russian boar type pigs of 20-30 spotted up around Abilene this last summer. You may want to start with some phone calls to rice farmers up there. Best of luck.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

How long have you been here? You haven't hit one yet? There are a gazillion!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I sure this is trolling. But I believe there are feral hogs/pigs in every county in the state of Texas.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Did you draw a few tags? i have been trying for years with no success.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Why is this the first I'm hearing of this? I thought there were just a few penned up in private game preserves. You're saying they're just running amuck in the wild somewhere, but which county? I've yet to see one.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Just take a ride on HWY73 in between Winnie and Port Arthur day or night just look for all the blood on the highway and dead pigs everywhere.


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

If u live on tiki island they are in your back yard pretty much . Hitchcock is a good place to start .


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

you need to put down the drugs man....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Already told you Abilene County. There not penned or anything. Free range pig hogs but not so cheap. Think I read their getting around $4,000 per animal up to 40lbs and $10/lb overage. Trophies are considered 45lbs and heavier.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*I hope it is a joke*



Category5 said:


> Why is this the first I'm hearing of this? I thought there were just a few penned up in private game preserves. You're saying they're just running amuck in the wild somewhere, but which county? I've yet to see one.


You and Johnnyquest are quit the jokers? :ac550: but if you want some pm me after January and you can come and kill but bring a trailer with you


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Lots of them..


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm. Rice farmers in Abilene......now that will get you all the pigs you can want.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Any country road at dusk.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

sotexhookset said:


> Already told you Abilene County. There not penned or anything. Free range pig hogs but not so cheap. Think I read their getting around $4,000 per animal up to 40lbs and $10/lb overage. Trophies are considered 45lbs and heavier.


I don't really love my son that much, not even close. Maybe we'll just shoot a cat with a pellet gun in the back yard.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't blame you. Those pig hogs are for the high end Dallas Safari Club type guys. Money talks and bs walks. Them pig hogs aren't for the normal folk like us. 

Post pics of the trophy cat after your boy puts a pellet in it.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*You and JQ*



Category5 said:


> I don't really love my son that much, not even close. Maybe we'll just shoot a cat with a pellet gun in the back yard.


Go hang with JQ and blast rats and cats with a pellet gun " but that some how seems counter productive " just not right


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

LOL...Guys he has been on the hunting board since 2007................................


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Also, non sequitur, but if you say strawberries really slow it sounds just like suckers.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

sotexhookset said:


> Don't blame you. Those pig hogs are for the high end Dallas Safari Club type guys. Money talks and bs walks. Them pig hogs aren't for the normal folk like us.
> 
> Post pics of the trophy cat after your boy puts a pellet in it.


OH, I will! I have a nice black and white one in mind.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Whatever. No it doesn't.:rotfl:


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I sure this is trolling. But I believe there are feral hogs/pigs in every county in the state of Texas.


Officially 253 out of 254 counties last I checked. Only El Paso County didn't have a documented hog population, although they are no doubt they are there by now.


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

What is a "stocked " feral pig ????


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

yes it does, slower


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

I will sell ya a feral hog hunt for $2,000. Lodging and meals included. Ive got all sorts of hamshires, durocs, even a few crossed with blue butts. They taste good. 

I can even make it feel like your hunting.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Between this and Johnny Q's threads I had to check Google to see if I was missing some important date. You know, like "First Annual Screw With The Gullible Internet People" day or something.

TH


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'm not saying strawberries slowly, but I'll say this slowly:

put

down

the

vodka


Category5 said:


> yes it does, slower


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

look at Langley ranch in Centerville texas. real cheap... 500$ for a 500 pound hog


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

James Howell said:


> I'm not saying strawberries slowly, but I'll say this slowly:
> 
> put
> 
> ...


Dang you James Howell, I can't put it down. Don't you judge me!


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Drive down F.M. 2004 at night toward Chocolate bayou. Be careful. They like playing dodge car.
Like stated above there are millions just running wild. We trapped or shot 30 plus on our family place last year.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Category5 said:


> Why is this the first I'm hearing of this? I thought there were just a few penned up in private game preserves. You're saying they're just running amuck in the wild somewhere, but which county? I've yet to see one.


They're in virtually every county in Texas. They're getting so bad that they're invading suburban neighborhoods in San Antonio and digging up golf courses here.

They literally cause thousands of dollars worth of damage on my buddy's ranch in Maverick County over on the Mexican border. And he's got one of the smaller farming/ranching operations in that part of the county.

They're a major problem.

K.A.P.

(Kill all pigs)


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

fishingguy00 said:


> look at Langley ranch in Centerville texas. real cheap... 500$ for a 500 pound hog


I have land that neighbors the Langley Ranch.

They have lots of big hogs and the owner and staff are great folks with a refreshing outlook that's all about Texas Values. For one example, they don't require a deposit when you make the reservation...



> We Do Not Require A Deposit And We No Not Require A
> Minimum Number Of Hunters. We Do Require A Good Faith
> Gentleman's Agreement For Booking A Hunt That You Will Show
> Up And Any Cancellations Will Be Given With Proper Notice.


Unfortunately, the great hunting, reasonable prices, and a very high percentage of return customers, results in being booked up solid for long periods of time.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Soapeddler said:


> They're getting so bad that they're invading suburban neighborhoods in San Antonio and digging up golf courses here.


They've been doing that in Houston for years. Of course we are building vast housing developments and golf course on what was recently great wildlife habitat.

Lots of folks meeting their maker from smashing into 300-lb+ hogs on the highways.


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Go over by Ella & Beltway hogs all over the place

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

lol. suckas!!!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Category5 said:


> Dang you James Howell, I can't put it down. Don't you judge me!


Strwberrys reminders me of ole strawberry , What ever you do don't stare at his neck LOL !


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

poco jim said:


> Only about 3 MILLION!


That was yesterday. Today there are 3.3 million. Tomorrow there'll be 3.9 million. LOL!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I got-em in far North Fort Worth not far from Texas Motor Speedway and Alliance Airport.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Category5 said:


> Why is this the first I'm hearing of this? I thought there were just a few penned up in private game preserves. You're saying they're just running amuck in the wild somewhere, but which county? I've yet to see one.


Thanks for the laugh this morning!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

poco jim said:


> Only about 3 MILLION!


That was yesterday. It doubled since then.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Soapeddler said:


> That was yesterday. Today there are 3.3 million. Tomorrow there'll be 3.9 million. LOL!


LOL! Didn't see this. We think a like. I said double though. LOL!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm not even sure if this is a real thread or someone trolling. I've more pigs then I can handle in Victoria. You can kill as many as you'd like!


----------



## topwatertom (Jul 21, 2012)

They are everywhere in Galveston County 


TOPWATERTOM


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The real trick is to find a place where there isn't any.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> Between this and Johnny Q's threads I had to check Google to see if I was missing some important date. You know, like "First Annual Screw With The Gullible Internet People" day or something.
> 
> TH


And they just keep on posting lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Is a pigs *** pork!!!


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

txdukklr I might take you up on that been wanting to do some hog hunting especially with the bow. Love shooting those nasty things and I'm just down in Rockport. We have them up at our place in Mason but luckily don't see them often unless during droughts. They usually stay down by the river.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I can't get them to go into my traps . I've tried every combination of baits with artificial flavoring to attrack them . No more mister nice guy here , I'm gonna use Croaker .


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> And they just keep on posting lol


Yea that's typical though. They read the OP question but no one's answers and just post away lmao. Doesn't matter if what they're typing has already been typed.

TH


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

Just waiting for the feeder to go off.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know yesterday I seen about 30 on 50 acres 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## 09 ag fan (Apr 19, 2013)

Double D said:


> Just waiting for the feeder to go off.


Awesome picture.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=8879079


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I shot a large sow and boar in Post, Texas last February so I think they are here in Texas.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Paul Marx said:


> I can't get them to go into my traps . I've tried every combination of baits with artificial flavoring to attrack them . No more mister nice guy here , I'm gonna use Croaker .


Your avatar is disturbing


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

big john o said:


> Your avatar is disturbing


LOL


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

big john o said:


> Your avatar is disturbing


Agree! LOl


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

big john o said:


> Your avatar is disturbing


Agree! LOl


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Bwahahahahahahaha there's a member here at work and he was giving me a hard time for having Stone Cold before , so I fixed it . That's not me , I only wear red.


----------

